# Training dogs for mountain lion hunt



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm kind of a newbie who's looking for info on training my German Shorthair to track and tree cougar. I purchased the "lion scent" from Grawes and want to use that for training her nose. Any hints on what methods work best for this type of scent training would be most appreciated!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk KG.

I was wondering why you want to run a bird dog on lions.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to CC...I used to raise German Short hairs and although I had one that could track birds down ( she was the best dang dog ) most were just ol pointers using sight and sometimes thier nose.

Good luck let us know how it works out for you.

Welcome to the sight good luck on them cats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome KatieGrace I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys... It's a thought at this point, but she does seem to have a pension for cats. Birds interest her, but cats seem to keep her attention. I realize a house cat is a different situation, but I'm curious to see if it's possible to fix her attention to a bigger cat! I haven't any plans to actually take her on a hunt with me, but I wondered if she could be taught to track them. I was hoping for some ideas on pointing her nose in that specific direction....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

To be honest I think you might be barking up the wrong tree. Contrary to most beliefs pointers are not a scent dog but a sight dog. They run through the field looking for birds and when they SEE one they then lock up and watch the bird till flushed. I am not saying they do not use their nose they do and often they are smelling a bird they do not see. That is the case for false points...smelling somthing that WAS there. As I mentioned before, I had one really good Shorthair before, she was often hunted with beagals that were trained to fun pheasants. She saw and learned to rely on her nose to find birds as well as her sight. She was alot slower and a tighter hunter but she and I got more birds due to her abilities.

Shorthairs were bred and developed out of blood hounds and spanish pointers. If your dog can trail and is young enough to develope the use of her nose...try it...use a drag and see how well it can follow the scent trail. Another draw back I could for see it sounding. Hounds that are used for trailing sound off and that is handy when they are on the trail. This lets you know when they are tracking and when when they locate the animal. When I raccoon hunt the hounds will howl while on the trail and chop/howl when they tree. This comes natural to a hound...I have yet to watch a pointer bay while trying to locate a bird.

Good luck. I am not saying it cannot be done...but you will have some challenges. Short hairs are great dogs most are smart and willing to please both really great quailties. Who knows you might have one that just wants to tree cats....I know mine never missed the chance to tree a tabby, but it was always a sight chase.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said OAC, there might be hope for old raccoon hound here, she's treed a raccoon at night I know for sure and sniffs out the barn cats that come around and tracks their every steps, at night I often worry with her as she gets that nose to the ground and determination and off she goes, I tell her those bad dogs will get her referring to the yotes that I've gotten which will bring her back to the yard.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, I enjoy hunting with hounds...the thinng that I do not like about them is they are and have to be the most stuborn dang animals on the planet







!! Noses to ground and ears that only hear another hounds howl no yelling or any amount of shouting will turn them many a times I swore I would never hunt with another hound....that was untill the next time.

Always like the look of a Blue tic follow by a blood hound

Always enjoyed hunting with tri colors...they seemed to strike best and followed to the end. Might not be the first there...but often was the smartest one not over running a trail.

I shot more pheasants over beagals than any bird dogs. And I owned bird dogs.

Any good dog is bomb !!!


----------



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you very much for the insight on these dogs. I have never had a GSP before and would like all the input I can get. I'm having a great deal of fun with her. She's already worth her weight in gold.... One story real quick. Makes me think my pup is nose driven. I had a break in the other week and my girl heard it when no one else did. She was relentless in her barking and woke me up to windows being smashed in. The interesting part is this - when I let her out before bed that night, she was sniffing furiously around one corner of the yard. Was really bent on it. Finally I got her in and to bed. The place where the guy broke in later that same night was exactly where my dog was sniffing prior. Could be coincidence.... Except she did it the week prior when returning from a drive. She entered the yard and started sniffing and then crouched down and barked at the side yard gate. I couldn't get her to back off it and finally got her in the house. I live with my sister so I asked if anyone had been in the side yard that day. She said the meter reader was there about 20 min prior. My dog barked at that side yard for two days. Even from inside the house... Her nose is pretty dead on. So that is why I'm hoping I can teach her to track


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Be careful training, don't do it in the woods. Highly illegal. Clallam isn't on the list of hound hunting counties, and all those permits (in those Counties) are special drawing, and very sought after.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So what happened with the break-in??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well as I mentioned GSH are bred out of blood hounds back in the 1700's. So they have a nose, big, wet, and can be good. She sounds like good one.

By the way....they are known for being EXTREAMLY protective of their family, but yet very gentle with those around them. Mine were always that way...they knew who we trusted and who we did not. Salesman tended to stay away ha ha. My favorite Getchen was a dog to remember. Cornered a few unwelcomed guests...never bit...but they sure thought she was going to.


----------



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes she IS EXTREMELY protective and a lovely dog. I have been very pleased with her







I looked into the cougar laws and there is a special removal permint in GMU 624. And yes - a coveted permit to draw! I grew up at Lake Dawn in Clallam County and the cougars are definitely up there. But the best place I keep hearing is up Palo Alto Rd.... The break in turned out fine in the end. The cops showed up and arrested him. He turned out to be a schizophrenic who was clearly off his meds. Tagged my house up with random thoughts on his "spirit" and lost loves... Scary when you live in a house full of females! I have my concealed weapons permit and was prepared







Thinking about upgrading to a Sig soon though!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT KatieGrace, good luck on your training though we should be discussing this on the Hunting 'With Dogs Forum, sounds like its kinda tough to get a cat permit!!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you got the break in taken care of. We just had one last night at my house...it must be that time of year. Our garage was broken into and I assure you it was no Schizo he ( i am assuming ) got away with a 650.00 dollor Skill chain saw and other tools that I am not happy to have taken. I know there are laws about shooting a thief and I know I would not...but I sure would have had to exerted some self restraint had I caught him in the act.

Enjoy your dog sounds like you trust her and she knows that. Take care of her and she will do like wise. You have one of the good ones. They are either intellegent or block heads I have seen both.

Hassell is right...the Dog Forum is the proper place to be talking about dog and cats. Catcapper would be a good source on info for lion hunting as are a few others here. I have never hunted one...but I sure would love to. Calling one in, treeing one with a dog, or just spot and stalk is somthing I would love to try.


----------



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't see the hunting with dogs forum!!!!! Thank you for telling me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you have a concealed permit and are prepared. I hope that your roommates are equally prepared.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Glad you got the break in taken care of. We just had one last night at my house...it must be that time of year. Our garage was broken into and I assure you it was no Schizo he ( i am assuming ) got away with a 650.00 dollor Skill chain saw and other tools that I am not happy to have taken. I know there are laws about shooting a thief and I know I would not...but I sure would have had to exerted some self restraint had I caught him in the act.
> 
> Enjoy your dog sounds like you trust her and she knows that. Take care of her and she will do like wise. You have one of the good ones. They are either intellegent or block heads I have seen both.
> 
> Hassell is right...the Dog Forum is the proper place to be talking about dog and cats. Catcapper would be a good source on info for lion hunting as are a few others here. I have never hunted one...but I sure would love to. Calling one in, treeing one with a dog, or just spot and stalk is somthing I would love to try.


 Sorry to hear about the break in, nothing I despise more than a thief, especially a neighborhood one, their lower than low!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Sorry to hear about the break in, nothing I despise more than a thief, especially a neighborhood one, their lower than low!!!!!!


Yes Rick ! I have to agree. We think it was an neighbor who moved not long ago. He knew some of the equipment I had and would not have put it past him. But...you never know for sure, till caught. If I knew where he moved to I would take a peak.

I just needed a GSP ! Like KG


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you must have some awesome views. I just noticed where you are located. You have plenty of national forest around but what are the regulations for the National Park? Just stay away from Forks!!! LOL V V


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to the best forum out there for predator hunting glad your here


----------



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

I am (unfortunately) the only one with a concealed permit in my house. I think that this break in really drove home the fact that it's necessary to pack a little heat. Especially as a woman! I don't like being taken advantage of or underestimated. I have a 15 mo old niece who lives with me as well so I want her to be guarded to the best of my ability.

This is a really neat site and you all have been so welcoming! Thank you


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you have the heat and the dog. If we ever visit we will be sure and knock first !!!


----------



## KatieGrace (Nov 11, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well you have the heat and the dog. If we ever visit we will be sure and knock first !!!


Lol.... As long as you don't break my windows or tag my house, you are welcome


----------

